# Medic with Motion Sickness



## lifeway (Oct 26, 2014)

Hey,

When doing runs on the ambulance I usually feel ok but had a call as flight medic on a cessna not long ago and experienced the worst motion sickness of my life. Bonine and Dramamine make me drowsy, any sugesstions for motion sickness medications that won't put you to sleep? I would love to do more calls on the cessna if there was a way to deal with the motion sickness.


----------



## PotatoMedic (Oct 27, 2014)

Go to your doc and ask.  I got a little zofran for nausea from my doc because in the summer when running all day I get a little nauseated.


----------



## lifeway (Oct 27, 2014)

FireWA1 said:


> Go to your doc and ask.  I got a little zofran for nausea from my doc because in the summer when running all day I get a little nauseated.


Thanks I'll do that and see what I can find out. Just curious about over the counter stuff.


----------



## TransportJockey (Oct 27, 2014)

try ginger altoids. THey're what go me through medic school. If I'm playing box troll I get motion sickness pretty bad


----------



## NomadicMedic (Oct 27, 2014)

I have a PRN scrip for Zofran ODT. They saved me more than once.


----------



## lifeway (Oct 28, 2014)

TransportJockey said:


> try ginger altoids. THey're what go me through medic school. If I'm playing box troll I get motion sickness pretty bad



Thanks for the suggestion, willing to try anything to find something that will help.


----------



## Av8or007 (Oct 30, 2014)

Either a script for zofran ODT or possibly a transderm scopolamine patch. The transderm scop should be otc as well, just check w the pharmacist to make sure it is safe.


----------



## happylittleblue (Jan 13, 2015)

I know there are marketed wrist bands that supposedly help. I don't know if they do or not but I too have horrible motion sickness. Sometimes mint has helped me. I would try either the circle red and white mints or try double mint spearmint gum.


----------



## youngblood (Jun 16, 2015)

It sounds weird but trying sniffing an iv alcohol pad it generally helps


----------



## BillThompson (Jun 18, 2015)

I have really bad motion sickness. Never correlated it with being in the back of the ambulance, and the first time I was in the back of the ambulance I ended up getting very, very sick. I ended up using the wrist bands, taking Dramamine before every shift, and chewing peppermint gum for every call. I've been on the ambulance for five years now and as I've gotten more used to it I've been able to ditch the bands and change up the type of gum I chew. I still have days that are bad though, so that's why I stay on the Dramamine. My wife is planning on using some sort of Essential Oils holistic stuff on me though, so that's an avenue to approach as well.


----------



## thelapow (Aug 12, 2015)

Not really a cure, but thats why I went form ems -> RN instead.


----------

